#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:
*



*PESIT Bangalore Year of Establishment:* 1988.


*PESIT Bangalore Affiliation:* Visvesvaraya Technological University, Belgaum.


*PESIT Bangalore Mode Of Admission:* COMED-K.


*MSRIT Bangalore Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectrical Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringIndustrial Engineering and ManagementInformation Science EngineeringInstrumentation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringMedical Electronics
Telecommunication Engineering
*MSRIT Bangalore Cut Off 2013-2014:*

Branch
           Cutoff Rank

Electronics and communication
                  1867

Mechanical
                  2210

Computer
                  1765

Bio-technology
                  10819

Civil
                  4130

Instrumental  Technology
                  7079

Information science and Engg.
                  2477

Telecommunication
                 3875

EEE
                 2673

Chemical Engineering
                 6507

Industrial Engg. & Managament
                8835

Medical Electronics
                13392




*MSRIT Bangalore Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:
*
(CET)  35,000/- Per Year.
Comed-K  1,37,500/- Per Year.


*MSRIT Bangalore Engineering Placements 2013:*



*MSRIT Bangalore Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:* 

Industrious and enterprising, an Engineering Contractor of all India repute, a person with a lavish common sense, Dr. M S Ramaiah, an illustrious son of Karnataka founded Gokula Education Foundation in the year 1962 as one of his bold ventures to perform service to society through a private educational system, without looking for any form of assistance from other agencies. Under the aegis of this foundation was born M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology in the same year. Another landmark was thus created in the history of technical education of India to impart much needed engineering education and an access was provided to all those who had been denied such an opportunity till then, in all parts of the country and outside.

Dr. M S Ramaiah who is widely hailed as a visionary, educationist, industrialist and philanthropist saw to it that the institution, which commenced with only two disciplines, grew by leaps and bounds over the years. The institution now boasts of offering Bachelors programmes in disciplines 1. Civil Engineering, 2. Mechanical Engineering, 3. Electrical & Electronics Engineering, 4. Electronics & Communication Engineering, 5. Chemical Engineering, 6. Computer Science & Engineering, 7. Industrial Engineering & Management, 8. Instrumentation Technology, 9. Information Science & Engineering, 10. Telecommunication Engineering, 11. Medical Electronics, 12. Biotechnology, and 13. Five year Bachelor of Architecture and Masters programmers (M. Tech.) in : 1. Structural Engineering, 2. Manufacturing Science & Engineering, 3. Computer Science & Engineering, 4. Digital Electronics & Communication, 5. Software Engineering, 6. Computer Application in Industrial Drives, 7. Digital Communication, and 8. Computer Integrated Manufacturing.

M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology has carved out for itself a big name all over the country and is recognized as a premier educational institution in India. It abounds in well equipped and sophisticated laboratories, well stocked libraries and highly qualified, experienced and dedicated staff members. In tune with the noble ambitions and aspirations of Dr. M S Ramaiah to keep the institution ever growing and developing continuously so as to become as big as the ocean, a Jnana Sagara, all the departments are continuously encouraged to implement appropriate and necessary procedures to initiate, include and conduct more programmers in frontier areas.

*Central library:*

The Library began its existence in 1962. With its modern collection, knowledge resources and innovative information services fills an essential role for Students, faculty and the surrounding community in their intellectual pursuits. It is a Centralized Air Conditioned hybrid library with the state of the art technological applications. It holds knowledge resources predominantly related to Engineering, Technology, Management and allied subjects. The Library collection comprises of 83210 Volumes of Books , 293 National & International printed journals and subscribes to 991 (Full Text) major E-resources through INDEST-AICTE Consortium, New Delhi and nearly 24000 Databases (J-GATE & MATHSCI.NET) through M/s Informatics (India) Pvt. Ltd, Bangalore. In addition there are 2277 Bound volumes of journals.

*MSRIT Bangalore Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The institution provides both residential hostel and lodging home accommodations to the students separately for boys and girls. The residential hostel is managed by a teacher-warden appointed by the Principal. Admissions are made on first come first served basis and every inmate is to conduct himself/herself as per prevailing rules and regulations. Right of admission and right of expulsion rest with the authorities. A canteen is situated in the premises of the institution and sufficient care is taken to see that healthy and wholesome food is served during working hours.

*MSRIT Bangalore Address:*

 Vidya Soudha, MSRIT Post,MSR Nagar,Bangalore - 560054, Karnataka, India.





  Similar Threads: P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Bangalore Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti Bangalore Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

